# Hmong-ish dinner - testing the new inkbird SV



## S-met (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm no expert at Thai, Lao, Hmong cuisine, but I'm a quick study. My Hmong friends can't believe some white guy made it.
Clockwise: SV pork belly then sauteed with Japanese eggplant and onions in a reduced soy glaze. Soured bamboo salad and Beef knuckles SV until tender then minced with onions and my laab seasoning blend over a bed of mixed greens. No rice (trying to watch carbs) but would normally serve with steamed purple sticky rice.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 25, 2019)

Looks great. Soured Bamboo as in Fermented or the Dressing is Sour?
Willing to share the recipes?...JJ


----------



## tallbm (Sep 25, 2019)

S-met said:


> I'm no expert at Thai, Lao, Hmong cuisine, but I'm a quick study. My Hmong friends can't believe some white guy made it.
> Clockwise: SV pork belly then sauteed with Japanese eggplant and onions in a reduced soy glaze. Soured bamboo salad and Beef knuckles SV until tender then minced with onions and my laab seasoning blend over a bed of mixed greens. No rice (trying to watch carbs) but would normally serve with steamed purple sticky rice.
> View attachment 406880


Man that looks great!

I'm not an eggplant guy but I would definitely destroy the rest of it! :D


----------



## S-met (Sep 26, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks great. Soured Bamboo as in Fermented or the Dressing is Sour?
> Willing to share the recipes?...JJ


The bamboo is slightly soured. I don't know the full process as we get it from our friends parents. We trade goods, I got the bamboo for spicy frog balls (pickled brussel sprouts).
But some stores carry sour bamboo like the one in the link.
Recipe is incredibly simple. Juice from a lime or 2, few dashes of fish sauce (maybe 1-2 tsp or more to taste) green onions, cilantro, a few fresh thai peppers sprinkle of roasted rice powder and some dried ground chili. More or less of anything to taste. Let it sit for a few hours for the flavors to meld. (Optional fresh mint leaves. I didn't have mint or I'd have added a few leaves).

Sometimes we'll do the exact same thing to cucumbers or white fungus. Nice cooling salad


----------



## Steve H (Sep 26, 2019)

Spicy Frog balls? How are the brussel sprouts pickled?


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 26, 2019)

Oh hell yeah!
Fantastic meal for sure.
Mouthwatering, I'm a huge fan of Asian food.
*Like!*


----------



## S-met (Sep 26, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Spicy Frog balls? How are the brussel sprouts pickled?


Laco-fermentation, salt brine with garlic and chilies. I'm trying to motivate myself this morning to go to work. But tonight when I get home, I'll see if I have any pics and can share my process. Is there a pickling sub-forum?


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 26, 2019)

S-met said:


> Is there a pickling sub-forum?


There are Canning sub-forums in both Home Gardening and Preserving Food.
Both of which are appropriate for Pickling topics.


----------

